# Question about stockin a 150 Gallon High Aquarium



## Dom3 (Aug 14, 2004)

I have recently restarted my aquarium and i was wondering for a mixed african set up how many would you guys say would be a ok in a 150 high?


----------



## FishAreFriends (Dec 23, 2004)

This is going to be hard to answer, because african cichlids in general need more length than height in their fish tank. Do you know exactly what species you were looking to get? Angelfish would be a good option if you wanted to go the mild community route as they love tall tanks.


----------



## PhillyzCichlidz (Jun 19, 2008)

If you want your African Cichlids to go high in a high tank you will need a lot of rock or hiding all throughout your height of the tank otherwise they will all go to the bottom and have higher aggression


----------



## rancherlee (Sep 15, 2008)

Defiantly Acei, they love the top of the tank. Pretty much any others will stay on the bottom and in the rocks. Its pretty hard to stack a stable pile of rocks tall enough in a 29" tall tank with only 18" of depth to work with.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

What are the dimentions of the tank? The height doesn't really matter but I'd like to know it too :lol: . The length and width are real important though.

I'd for sure get a nice group of acei like rancherlee suggested. They *do* like to swim in the upper part of the tank. When I added them to my tank and the other mbuna saw them swimming up there, they started using the upper part of the tank more too :thumb: .


----------



## auratum (Jul 6, 2006)

Not that hard to pile rocks high in the tank. I have a mix of malawi haps & victorians plus 8 clown loaches. The plants were doing really well at one point, but the Red Empress and victorians have all but completely destroyed the anubias and the floating plants I had. There are a few other cichlids in there that I am sure you can spot from the new world that seem to be fitting in fine for now - but I expect to need to do something at some point.

This is a 150 XT (48" long x 24" wide x 30" tall). I have fish going all over the tank due to the large amount of rocks in there.


----------

